# What are these things i keep seeing on the back of bass boats?



## Old_Dirt (Apr 1, 2011)

Something new I've been noticing. They are in the back by the motor. A pole looking thing like a boom or somethin. Are they down riggers?


----------



## TAS (Apr 1, 2011)

Not exactly sure what you are seeing but a friend of mine was going to buy a device that worked like an anchor.  It was a pole that lowered straight down and held the boat in place...worked in up to 8' of water.


----------



## Old_Dirt (Apr 1, 2011)

TAS said:


> Not exactly sure what you are seeing but a friend of mine was going to buy a device that worked like an anchor.  It was a pole that lowered straight down and held the boat in place...worked in up to 8' of water.




THANK YOU!  I looked up shallow water anchor system and thats exactly what they are. Thats been bugging me for a few days.... Now I guess I need to go buy one.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep, Power Pole is the most popular one. They start at about $850 for the entire kit. I'd love to have one myself.....especially this time of year when there's a lot of shallow fish.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 1, 2011)

Invented for a saltwater flats guy!


----------



## Brine (Apr 27, 2011)

Lots of lesser priced options available if you don't mind it being a manual process rather than a push button version.

It sounds like many of the pros (and those that see the value) have installed 2 on the back to keep boat sitting in the exact position they want.


----------

